# 1/350 LIS Derelict Model



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Check out Gary Kerr's Facebook page. He posts the prototype of the Lost In Space Derelict model coming soon:

https://www.facebook.com/garykerr


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Very cool, I had forgot about this!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I liked his size comparisons with the TOS Enterprise.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I had always wondered if the J2 would fit in the shuttlebay of the Enterprise, now we know.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I've got plenty of other models waiting to be built, but this is one I gotta have.

Jeff


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyway to see anything without joining Facebook?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> Anyway to see anything without joining Facebook?


Try this link, I copied and posted those images in a dedicated album on my facebook page, the album is public so anyone should be able to see it.

I also found this little bit of info on Gary Kerr's facebook page:

More Derelict goodness....
The "jaws" can be displayed open or closed, and there's a pair of twin ridges inside the main hull in case you want to add a floor & display the Jupiter 2 parked inside.


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10207598287813921.1073741859.1192467616&type=3

Just in case, here are some of the more interesting images:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Gary Kerr, a big fan of Lost in Space. Trump (and conservatives in general), not so much!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, there's a lot of that to wade through.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is going to be a great kit! - Thanks for posting!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks awesome! I can't wait! I see on Gary's Facebook page that the Eagles are one of his favorite bands! I knew I liked this guy!:thumbsup:

BTW...anyone for a Vera Castle ? The Haunted lighthouse perhaps ?

I bet team Moebius and Gary could do justice to those as well!:wave:

Mike


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Looks awesome! I can't wait! I see on Gary's Facebook page that the Eagles are one of his favorite bands! I knew I liked this guy!:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW...anyone for a Vera Castle ? The Haunted lighthouse perhaps ?
> 
> ...


Man I was thinking the same thing HabuHunter I mean as far as the Prison ship
Vera Castle goes you already have the mini J-2 from this kit of which looks so 
wizard that I am sure they will probobly sell it seperately like they did the B-9
Robot from the Chariot kit.

Would it be crazy if Moebius made a IA mini set which would include the FS-1, Spindrift, and of course the J-2 and then added a mini Seaview!?!?!

I am hoping that Moby will do more IA Lost in Space ship subjects for me I would like
to see a decent size kit of the Space Raft from the episode "The Raft" or the Jimmy Happgoods ship from episode "Welcome Stranger".

fortress:dude:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

With the Derelict kit, you already have a large part of the Vera Castle. All that is needed to convert it is the three outriggers (those originally came from the Fuel Barge/ Lighthouse), the ring that they attach to, the docking ring that the J2 landed on, six small hemispheres, new antenna arrays, a collar to beef up the area between the small and large sphere and a circular cap for the area where the petal doors attach to the Derelict. It is a fairly easy conversion, one I may do myself when this model comes out.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The outriggers on the Vera Castle did not come from the fuel barge, they have different dimensions. Much longer and narrower on the Vera Castle.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

RSN said:


> The outriggers on the Vera Castle did not come from the fuel barge, the have different dimensions. Much longer and narrower on the Vera Castle.


You are right, I had never compared them side by side and just assumed they were the same.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

spock62 said:


> Gary Kerr, a big fan of Lost in Space. Trump (and conservatives in general), not so much!


I know what you mean. I feel the same way about liberals.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I visit this forum to escape from politics


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I visit this forum to escape from my Girlfriend :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I visit this forum to escape from reality! :freak:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> I visit this forum to escape from politics


I understand what you're saying and agree. I was just responding to the previous comment made. (and I was just pulling his chain)


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Liberals don't like chains.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RogueJ said:


> I understand what you're saying and agree. I was just responding to the previous comment made. (and I was just pulling his chain)


Oh, so I'm a liberal now? How were my political leanings determined? By my post that was a tongue-in-cheek remark about all the political posts on Mr Kerr's site? Never said wither or not I agree with him, nor will I. This is not a forum to discuss politics.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Buc said:


> Liberals don't like chains.


My fiance and I like chains- they can be very fun if used properly 





Lets get back to the model discussion, shall we...

I am very interested in seeing some buildups of this kit- I imagine Fiberglas insulation batting being used to help finish the interior...


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

spock62 said:


> Oh, so I'm a liberal now? How were my political leanings determined? By my post that was a tongue-in-cheek remark about all the political posts on Mr Kerr's site? Never said wither or not I agree with him, nor will I. This is not a forum to discuss politics.


I never said you were a liberal. I could care less about your leanings. Mine too was a tongue-in-cheek remark. You're right, "This is not a forum to discuss politics". I'll say no more on the subject of politics.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone know any news on when this kit will be available? Also the possible cost?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> My fiance and I like chains- they can be very fun if used properly



Especially if used... liberally!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Anyone know any news on when this kit will be available? Also the possible cost?


Cult says around $44.00 and either late this year or early next for the release.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Richard Baker said:


> I imagine Fiberglas insulation batting being used to help finish the interior...


I'm leaning towards scarring the outside surfaces to look like the odd texture with perhaps 160 grit samdpaper, and inside maybe some Halloween 'spider web'...

I'd like to see the landing gear on that teeny Jupiter 2 as well.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the Halloween Spider Web idea- I just wonder what it is actually made of and how long it lasts considering it is sold as a disposable decoration.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Y3a said:


> I'm leaning towards scarring the outside surfaces to look like the odd texture with perhaps 160 grit samdpaper, and inside maybe some Halloween 'spider web'...
> 
> I'd like to see the landing gear on that teeny Jupiter 2 as well.


At last report, there was to be two bottom for the Jupiter 2. One with molded landing gear and one in flight mode.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> I like the Halloween Spider Web idea- I just wonder what it is actually made of and how long it lasts considering it is sold as a disposable decoration.


It's a polyester product and should last for years-especially under a coat of paint.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> Cult says around $44.00 and either late this year or early next for the release.


Even cheaper than I expected. Excellent!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> At last report, there was to be two bottom for the Jupiter 2. One with molded landing gear and one in flight mode.


One lower hull for the Jupiter 2. Three extended legs...or A one piece retracted legs.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> One lower hull for the Jupiter 2. Three extended legs...or A one piece retracted legs.


Roger that, less tooling.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Dose anyone know how the size of the kit's JII, compare with the old J.L. JII?


David.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Krel said:


> Dose anyone know how the size of the kit's JII, compare with the old J.L. JII?
> 
> 
> David.


The Johnny Lightning Jupiter 2 is right at 2 5/16 inches (59 mm) in size. The 1/350 Derelict Jupiter 2 is right at 1 1/2 inches (38 mm) in size based on the photo taken with a yardstick in the picture.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Krel said:


> Dose anyone know how the size of the kit's JII, compare with the old J.L. JII?
> 
> 
> David.



The kit's Jupiter 2 is 1.5 " in diameter.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

All of which would make the J.L. J2 1/225 scale.


----------



## cletusjones (Jul 14, 2009)

What I personally like about this kit is that it's seriously cool in it's own right and also adds to the Moebius LIS presence. Normal modelers/LIS fans can now pretty build their own prop rooms!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been thinking of painting techniques for getting that tarnished steel look of the exterior ball right. Hard to think about since we only have B/W reference photos and screen grabs.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is Mark Myers build-up of a test shot of the kit.

http://lostinspaceforum.proboards.com/threads/recent/1753


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> I've been thinking of painting techniques for getting that tarnished steel look of the exterior ball right. Hard to think about since we only have B/W reference photos and screen grabs.


when I painted my B-9, I used a tarnished aluminum Duplicolor paint. when I overcoated it with a satin clear coat, it gave me a neat hammered texture. I wonder if that would translate well at 1/350 scale


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Is there any update to this kit?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

david-5877 said:


> Is there any update to this kit?


It did not make it out on the last cargo ship of the year from China, expect it early next year is the word I got from Frank a month or so ago.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I did the Test shot for Moebius and provided Photography which Bob Plant used here...The kit is a lot of fun and a great addition to Moebius Lost in Space line.

I asked Will Robinson himself, Bill Mumy what color the Derelict was...He told me it was a Silver Styrofoam thingy...Silver.

Here is my build up...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

RSN said:


> It did not make it out on the last cargo ship of the year from China, expect it early next year is the word I got from Frank a month or so ago.


*I wonder why it didn't make it in the cargo ship?

Z*


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Zathros said:


> *I wonder why it didn't make it in the cargo ship?Z*


Apparently to enable everyone to bitch and moan for 4 more pages!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

We're just waiting for the aftermarket stuff to be produced.............


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *I wonder why it didn't make it in the cargo ship?
> 
> Z*


Could be any number of reasons.
Production run didn't finish in time to make the transport.
Failed to get to the docks in time.
Got bumped for higher priority cargo.

Who knows.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm sure it's conspiracy.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Aeolis fourteen umbra?


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Cult's site said this is expected before the end of the month, can anyone verify this?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Seriously, do you think I make this stuff up?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *I wonder why it didn't make it in the cargo ship?
> 
> Z*


*I don't know, I do not work or live in China. Does it really make a difference in your life if it is on the first boat out in 2016?!!!!*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Seriously, do you think I make this stuff up?


Looking forward to my notice to pay for my pre-order!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RSN said:


> *I don't know, I do not work or live in China. Does it really make a difference in your life if it is on the first boat out in 2016?!!!!*


My Closet of Doom is full of kits I just had to get the moment they were released.

Several years later they are still there waiting for me-


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Steve, didn't mean to piss you off, I've been checking several other sites and they haven't mentioned anything at all, and I even asked Steven International and they couldn't verify. Again, sorry for not believing you.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

david-5877 said:


> Steve, didn't mean to piss you off, I've been checking several other sites and they haven't mentioned anything at all, and I even asked Steven International and they couldn't verify. Again, sorry for not believing you.


Moebius Models confirmed for me yesterday that 3 weeks is about right, just as Steve has said.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Seriously, do you think I make this stuff up?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Cult is now emailing notices for payment on the Derelict kit!! It's finally getting close!!!!


Larry


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, got my notice and it is paid for. Just waiting on shipping confirmation.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got my notice from Steve that the Derelict kit has arrived at the Atlanta Post Office. The wait is over, the kits are on the way.:woohoo:


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

I got mine today. We even got an interior backdrop :woohoo:


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

I took an hour or so to dry fit things together. It went together really fast with a good fitting joints. Just in case you don't see it, look on top of the Derelict for the Jupiter 2.

One word of advice, the instructions advise that great care with the clear parts. Don't be in a hurry to remove them from the sprues. While I was removing a few of them from the sprue I got a few "fractures" in the plastic. You have to look real close to see them but my concern is how do I minimize the look of the contact points left on the clear parts? If you look real close at the picture, in particular the bottom rung, you will see one of the fractures and the contact point I wrote about.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

enterprise_fanatic, did you by chance measure how long it will be?

Carl-


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit! And a look at the kit https://youtu.be/-5m3UEOan1o

The kit measures 17 inches long when assembled-

A tip for cutting off clear parts, cut the sprue/tree first in a few areas and this will take away any stress on the actual clear part from the runners. I personally use a Dremel with a cutting disc just to cut clear sprues.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is physical proof on how big the Derelict actually is in size.
(Can you tell where "I" go for my home improvement supplies)

What ever you use to remove the injection points be extra careful. If you zoom in real close on *sg-99*'s picture you will see that there is very little room.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

That's enough to make the 1/350 scale of Thunderbird 3 look like
a toy rocket compared to the size of the Derelict Ship!


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

I just received mine today as well. Looks like a lot of fun to build! Thinking about using a sponge to get that mottled look...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my kit from Steve yesterday along with the Wave Haunebu flying saucer. Both great kits! A little easily added texture for the Derelict and another LIS dream kit from Moebius will be on my shelf. Thanks again team Moebius! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine came with 3 Jupiter 2's. Did everyone else get this many? I can have one in landing mode, one in flight and one just for fun.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I got in on Cult's 'scratch-n-dent' sale. It came in today and the box didn't have any more 'dent' (no scratch) than many other models I've bought. I would have been happy with the box if I had paid full price!

Big impressive model.

Carl-


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Both sets of clear parts were made in triplicate. 

We all got the folowing;
3 sets of J2 hulls
3 sets of J2 retracted landing gear
3 extended landing gear (1per clear sprue)
1 complete set of clear end caps (2 per sprue) for the 6 hanger doors
4 sets of Navagation Sensors (2 per sprue) (only 5 are needed) 
3 attachment brackets (1 per sprue) (only 1 is needed)

Yes we do get extras on some clear parts but the required amount of other parts so be careful with all your clear parts


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, who's gonna be first to turn this thing 90° and bash into a Trek starbase? 
(Not me - I'm on a airplane kick lately)


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Okay, who's gonna be first to turn this thing 90° and bash into a Trek starbase?
> (Not me - I'm on a airplane kick lately)


Hey, it was your idea, you do it. You're the great kit basher around here...

Aeroplanes can wait!

:thumbsup:::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

What color do you plan on using, the silverish color as stated before in this post or the bluish color that was shown in the episode kidnapped in space?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

david-5877 said:


> What color do you plan on using, the silverish color as stated before in this post or the bluish color that was shown in the episode kidnapped in space?


The model is silver. The bluish tint comes from the use of the Black and White footage used in later color episodes. They used a blue filter on the existing film.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like this kit and ordered a second kit from Culttvman (scratch and dent) 
to build both open and closed versions.:thumbsup:

I'm thinking Tamiya light Gummetal spray paint as as base coat. Regular silver seems to light to me. Just my two cents.

Mike


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Anyone scheming to motorize the doors so they can open/close??? I'm thinking torsion springs and a tiny servo


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Anyone scheming to motorize the doors so they can open/close??? I'm thinking torsion springs and a tiny servo


Yes indeed.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, torsion springs made from ball point pen springs. A small servo and 1.2 " long jackshaft to pull the doors closed. Must re-visit the hinges/pivots for the doors to make sure they can support the stress, not be seen, work smoothly. Mechanics probably best if at the very back of the Derelict.


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I really like this kit and ordered a second kit from Culttvman (scratch and dent)
> to build both open and closed versions.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm thinking Tamiya light Gummetal spray paint as as base coat. Regular silver seems to light to me. Just my two cents.
> ...


That's the color I used and it looks really good. I agree, silver is too light. It looked darker in the show since it was in space so I wanted mine to look like that.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Is there any consensus on how to get the surface texture?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

While preparing to do the build of the test shot for Moebius, I reached out to Will Robinson himself , Bill Mumy, A friend of mine on Face Book who has followed and commented on my work in the past.in regards to the actual color of the miniature knowing this type of debate would happen. He sent me this reply through Facebook...

*Hi... I think it was a silver styrofoam thingy... It was silver. The interior "bubble" bits were pinkish.*

Sometimes we over think this stuff.

I intentionally made my build up...practical. 
Don't discount what Bill Mumy said. He is a modeler as well who actually builds/has built kits and loved working on the set of Lost in Space...For whatever it's worth.

The shading comes from the "scars" and pitted nature of the prop. You have to understand Film and photography to realize that.

However, having said that, please feel free to over analyze the color and paint it any color you wish! And most importantly...Have fun! It's a welcomed addition to the Lost in Space line from Moebius.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Is there any consensus on how to get the surface texture?


I'm using GUNZE SANGYO MR SURFACER 500 LIQUID SF285.
Just use an old paintbrush and dab it on and let it dry. Use caution. This stuff as quite an odor so use a filter mask or some sort of breathing protection. I did mine in the garage so as not to contaminate our living area. Once dry it no longer has an odor. I use it mostly for Armor models as it replicates armor plating quite well. 

Mike


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Arkons said:


> That's the color I used and it looks really good. I agree, silver is too light. It looked darker in the show since it was in space so I wanted mine to look like that.


Thanks. Glad you like yours. I'm still waiting on my paint to arrive.

Mike


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be using various sprays of silver, light gunmetal and aluminum to get the varying shades seen in the episode. I will paint the "veins" in silver and a spattering of clear to get the glitter effect on the hull texture.


----------



## cosmonauta (Jun 2, 2009)

*1/350 LIS Derelict Model Jupiter 2*

Anyone here has an idea about how to mask and paint the tiny Jupiter 2? It will be good to know who is going to lit up the model! Perhaps using LED strips!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

cosmonauta said:


> Anyone here has an idea about how to mask and paint the tiny Jupiter 2? It will be good to know who is going to lit up the model! Perhaps using LED strips!


I am not even going to try to mask it, I will paint the whole thing silver and then use a toothpick and a magnifier to pick out the power core and window details.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would like to learn some tips on how to light the J2 up. I want to do this with mine and have some ideas, but I bet others on this site have some good ideas.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am going to try good ol' Scotch Tape cut into strips, burnishing with a toothpick. Big question is whether to light the whole power core, just some selective panels or add progressive tint to imitate the lights fading in sequence. 
One bulb in the center should do it, but I am waiting to see the uber-build where someone animates the lighting...
I know it's going to happen, I can almost hear the wheels turning.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I just used plain old masking tape. Not perfect, but the camera picks up more of the bleed under the eye does looking at it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Liquid mask. No bleed.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I also decided to make the interior a separate diorama and have the bay doors closed on the Derelict, with an "In Flight" Jupiter 2 circling it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I'm using GUNZE SANGYO MR SURFACER 500 LIQUID SF285.
> Just use an old paintbrush and dab it on and let it dry. Use caution. This stuff as quite an odor so use a filter mask or some sort of breathing protection. I did mine in the garage so as not to contaminate our living area. Once dry it no longer has an odor. I use it mostly for Armor models as it replicates armor plating quite well.
> 
> Mike



Thanks, Good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Now that's a good idea!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I scratch-built one of these in the '80s, all vac form for the spheres and the doors. Got to be around here somewhere, probably all crushed. Rather than look, just plopped down my $65 (! Yes, Canada's new 40% import tax from the US tax) and picked a up new one. 

Moebius really hit it out of the park with this kit.

As someone mentioned, be really careful with the clear parts. Tamiya cutters work really well in trimming them. I don't know what other tool would do the job so cleanly. Certainly none of my other cutters.

Couple of issues, of course. The domes on the door tips sit too high and they seem too far apart when closed. You can see the pegs sticking up from the doors holding the domes. Either the door or the dome should be trimmed to fit together better. And the "trailing" edge of the doors come together flat, which also doesn't look right. Could swear that they seemed pointed, to form sort of a diamond shape when they came together closed. Would look better anyway.

The Derelict was floating dead in space. I'm thinking that the "navigation" domes were maybe meant as propulsion units, that the clear domes on the backs might look good lit if the thing was under power. I'm thinking blue. 

Small magnets would make the doors positionable if you don't want to engineer or install a hinging mechanism. Wouldn't take much effort. 

What a horrible base! That's gotta go. 

Can hardly wait for Paragrafix to put together a detail sheet for the Jupiter 2 control room and landing gear.


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

mach7 said:


> Is there any consensus on how to get the surface texture?


I used a Krylon stone LIGHT texture paint. You can start light and add on more thickness to your desire after each coat.


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

*Great Kit But.....*

This is a great kit. My only beef is that it's nearly impossible to make sure the cardboard interior floor stays in the tracks on both sides of each sphere while you're making sure the sphere halves go together properly AND make sure the hinge ring fits in its track as well. I couldn't get the cardboard floor of the interior piece to stay in the tracks so it just sits inside loose. 
Also it would have been helpful if the instructions mentioned that the hinge ring had a small notch cut out that has to match to the nub on one side of the sphere half. I didn't notice this and couldn't figure out why the sphere halves weren't fitting properly while fighting with the interior floor. The diagram doesn't even show the notch in the hinge ring. I had to rip out the hinge ring and start over after the glue was almost dried. 
It would have been nice if the interior floor was made of plastic instead of cardboard which would have made a more sturdy floor and made it easier to keep it in the tracks when putting the spheres together. If I would have thought of it, I would have fabricated my own floor out of styrene sheet.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Paul... are you working on an etch set for this?

Sides of J2 Legs... tighten up the warp engines... maybe a set of windshield dividers... fancy up the interior brain set?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> Paul... are you working on an etch set for this?
> 
> Sides of J2 Legs... tighten up the warp engines... maybe a set of windshield dividers... fancy up the interior brain set?


In the Enterprise 350 scale brass augmentation set are a number of figure silhouettes. I bet they'd look cool thru the tiny J2 window!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

starseeker said:


> ...just plopped down my $65 (! Yes, Canada's new 40% import tax from the US tax) and picked a up new one.
> ...


There is no such tax.

You either got hit with a courier brokerage charge or some kind of excess shipping. Brokerage charges are particulary deadly if something is sent with the bottom of the line "UPS Ground" (for example) which doesn't include brokerage charges in the initial fee. If you pay a bit more for the next service up, there is a small increase in the up front cost but the package will be much cheaper because brokerage is included.*

Also, avoid ordering from eBay sellers using the "Global Shipping" option which includes those outrageous fees. Same with many amazon.com sellers.

I regularly order from all over the world and I can assure you there is no 40% import tax from the US or anywhere else.

*A lot of U.S. sellers default to UPS Ground because it is the cheapest service for their U.S. customers. However, it is the only level of UPS service that doesn't include international brokerage. That actually makes it among the most expensive services for buyer from outside the U.S. Brokerage charges can be exhorbitant.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The 40% is how much our $ has fallen in the last year, after a decade in which our previous gov't decided it would be a good idea if our country had one industry/source of income: oil. Yeah, we're living in the 1950s. After years of being at par, it's crashed to around 69 cents US. That do sting. And along with USPS boosting postage to Canada by 20% in the last couple of months, that means very, very little from the US will be bought in the foreseeable future. 
Global Shipping is an awful EBay scam.
UPS "brokerage" fees are often way more than what the item is worth. 
And credit cards and PayPal have their own in-house currency conversions, which tag on at least an extra 4%. 
Nope, even if it shows up at a local hobby shop, it's only going to be something very rare and special indeed, like The Derelict, that gets added to the collection in the next few years.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm in the same club with the Oz dollar bouncing between 72-69 US cents in the dollar.

Did my sums for the Derelict and even a sale versions ends up costing AUD $100 with postage.



starseeker said:


> The 40% is how much our $ has fallen in the last year, after a decade in which our previous gov't decided it would be a good idea if our country had one industry/source of income: oil. Yeah, we're living in the 1950s. After years of being at par, it's crashed to around 69 cents US. That do sting. And along with USPS boosting postage to Canada by 20% in the last couple of months, that means very, very little from the US will be bought in the foreseeable future.
> Global Shipping is an awful EBay scam.
> UPS "brokerage" fees are often way more than what the item is worth.
> And credit cards and PayPal have their own in-house currency conversions, which tag on at least an extra 4%.
> Nope, even if it shows up at a local hobby shop, it's only going to be something very rare and special indeed, like The Derelict, that gets added to the collection in the next few years.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've stopped ordering anything from Canada. Shipping charges confusion are not worth messing with. Last time I bought from a Canadian ebayer I paid him for the item and told him to just keep it when I got the shipping charges. The item was only about $1 but the shipping was close to $8.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Got mine built -- no frills, right outta the box.

As much as I wanted to match paint job on original model, with slight pebbled finish and subtle swirl pattern, I took the lazy way out and simply hit it with RUST-O-LEUM UNIVERSAL ADVANCED FORMULA ANTIQUE PEWTER FORGED HAMMERED FINISH -- paint and primer in one can.

So, it still has a somewhat mottled texture, and the pewter is darker to offset the silver nodules on the ends of the arms.

I used a very advanced method to mask off the dome and windows on Jupiter 2 -- Elmer's School Glue. Just a dab placed on with a toothpick -- let it dry, hit with some Tamiya Silver, let that dry, then carefully picked the glue off with toothpick - it came off pretty easy. I painted flat white under dome and behind window to help make it not look so dark, as I did not plan to light the Jupiter 2...but I'm sure it will look cool for those that decide to do it.

I loved this episode, and remembered that when watching it as a child, getting kind of freaked out when the door opened and the Jupiter 2 got pulled inside, so I knew I wanted to make it with doors open. As others have attested, getting the interior diorama to sit properly in the grooves inside is a pain -- I don't think there is truly any way to guarantee that both sides rest within the slots, so I glued a thin piece of flat plastic sheet to bottom of diorama floor to help keep it rigid.

As I wanted to have Jupiter 2 within the open Derelict doors, I decided to use the elbow clamp that came with the kit, but rather than attach it to the bottom metal post that holds the Derelict, I simply glued it into the bottom most arm -- less wire to see, compared to having it attached to the main base post. I took a shot at using magician's invisible thread to dangle the Jupiter 2 inside Derelict doors, but that stuff is so hard to see and get it to come out to proper length, that I ditched it in favor of the easier modification to the elbow clamp.

As for the clear antenna parts that stick out the Derelict front module, you do have to take great care to remove the mold sprues from the antenna...I used a very fine-tooth hobby saw on a few of them, and the others I was able to remove with gentle back and forth rocking motion, to weaken the sprue bonds, taking care to hold the circular antenna discs between finger and thumb as the spindles that hold the discs together are so fragile. You'll want to attack this portion of the build when you are rested, are in a well-lit place, and are feeling very patient. Take your time -- better to spend a few extra minutes with this rather than spending even more time trying to glue broken clear parts together that you broke in haste.

So, here it is -- again, nothing fancy, but I'm happy to have it on my shelf.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well done and I like the posing of the J2 going into the Derelict. The interiors works better than I was expecting.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Will the J2 with the gear down fit inside the Derelict?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

That color you did is PERFECT!!!! Great great job!


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been waiting to see how other people are doing theirs. I like the paint that you used drmcoy. Is it that shiny in person or is the flash doing that?

Does anybody know if the clear parts are suppose to be clear or frosted?

As for the carboard platform, I cut a sheet of styrene to size. Now it is still difficult to get it into place but if yours were like mine the cardboard parts were slightly curved.

I have an idea in mind for the interior if I were to build mine open. If it don't work out I can still do it with the doors closed.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

scooke123 said:


> Will the J2 with the gear down fit inside the Derelict?


Yes, it does. In fact, all three of the little Jupiter 2 kits that come with this would fit inside.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I received mine yesterday -- I even picked it up at the PO before it was delivered to my home! I plan to show the Jupiter II emerging from the Derelict, but further back than shown above. I might even light the Jupiter so you see it as they showed it in the episode.
Of course, I've got so many other things going on it may be the 100th anniversary of the episode before I get it done!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Is it that shiny in person or is the flash doing that?


the flash is making the Derelict paint appear a bit more glossy than it appears in person, but it does have a slight gloss to it, which I imagine could be subdued with a light mist of matte spray or dulling spray -- but I liked the slight sheen so left it as is.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

drmcoy said:


> Got mine built -- no frills, right outta the box.
> 
> As much as I wanted to match paint job on original model, with slight pebbled finish and subtle swirl pattern, I took the lazy way out and simply hit it with RUST-O-LEUM UNIVERSAL ADVANCED FORMULA ANTIQUE PEWTER FORGED HAMMERED FINISH -- paint and primer in one can.
> 
> ...


These looked fantastic! Very nice!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...amazing work! The creativity and craftsmanship are outstanding.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wondered how the the 'Hammered Texture' paints would look on this kit- yours turned out wonderful!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

starseeker said:


> The 40% is how much our $ has fallen in the last year...


Bank of Canada 10 year currency converter...

Value of Canadian dollar on Feb. 13, 2015: 0.80US

Value of Canadian dollar on Feb. 12, 2016: 0.72US

A decline of 10%.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

drmcoy said:


> the flash is making the Derelict paint appear a bit more glossy than it appears in person, but it does have a slight gloss to it, which I imagine could be subdued with a light mist of matte spray or dulling spray -- but I liked the slight sheen so left it as is.


Looks like I found what paint to use on my kit! Yours looks great by the way!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

That looks about as good as I imagine it can...


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

JeffBond said:


> That looks about as good as I imagine it can...


Thanks...but a more experienced (or simply patient) modeler could putty up the seams and an even more enterprising modeler could light the Jupiter 2 and make the doors open and close -- but I just didn't have it in me on this kit. What would be REALLY cool is to have doors closed and have the Jupiter 2 on a motor so it flew around the ship in circles...but that would take some doing, I imagine.

And if you wanted to take it to the next level, you could open the doors and have teeny tiny figures of Dr. Smith and Will Robinson being chased by the alien that Smith took a pot shot at.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> Got mine built -- no frills, right outta the box.
> 
> As much as I wanted to match paint job on original model, with slight pebbled finish and subtle swirl pattern, I took the lazy way out and simply hit it with RUST-O-LEUM UNIVERSAL ADVANCED FORMULA ANTIQUE PEWTER FORGED HAMMERED FINISH -- paint and primer in one can.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

pob63 said:


> You get in there and not only do you get the job done, but you get it done well and done quickly. Like your remarkable B9, you brought this kit “to market” before just about anybody else did. And like your B9, you did a bang-up job on it, too.


Ha! Thanks for the kind words...happy to hear I may have encouraged you to pick up this kit. 

There are indeed many level of modelers out there, and while I envy those with the patience and skills to take their kits to the next level, I usually know up front how much time I want to invest in any given kit based on a combination of my passion for the movie or TV series it is from, how much free time I have, and how much room I have left on the shelves in my "man cave" to display it!

Of course, there is the simple pleasure derived from the actual process of model building, which I do enjoy, but I am also slightly ashamed to admit in a forum like this that if the same kit were available in pre-painted form, I would be tempted to just get it that way.

So, now that I've paved the way for all us "quickie builders," I look forward to seeing other quickie builds as well as those from builders who roll up their sleeves and spend a little more time to really make this model shine. Look forward to seeing pics of future builds.


----------

